# D10 Fix/Mod



## snowlover91 (May 5, 2015)

Looking for someone who can do a few things with my old D10 which I've used as an EDC now for years. I'm looking for emitter swap, driver upgrade and lens replacement (original lens broke a few years ago). I've done some research but can't seem to really find someone here who can mod the driver as well, any options greatly appreciated!


----------



## snowlover91 (May 13, 2015)

Anyone able to point me in the right direction for this?


----------



## LedTed (May 13, 2015)

I have no affiliation with this project …

http://tterev3.blogspot.com/2012/10/ultimate-flashlight-code.html

… but it looks both interesting and promising.


----------



## snowlover91 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info, that does indeed look quite interesting. I'm having a hard time finding someone who can mod this light other than an emitter swap


----------



## Zeruel (May 22, 2015)

Try this.


----------



## snowlover91 (May 25, 2015)

Zeruel said:


> Try this.



Thanks for this suggestion! I did actually contact him about it and unfortunately all that can be done is an emitter swap, I was hoping to get a new lens put in as well as a new driver to increase the output as well but it doesn't seem like there are many options out there for this unfortunately


----------

